# Systmes > Windows > IIS >  Limitation de connexions simultanes sur IIS ?

## loric92

Bonjour,

Bonjour,

On m'a dit, que IIS est limite en connexions simultanes suivant le system d' exploitation et la licence que l ont possde. Quel sont ces limitations ? Sur seven ?

Merci d'avance

----------


## DotNetMatt

Bonjour,

Windows 7 ne limite pas le nombre de connexions, mais bien le nombre de requtes excutes simultanment.

Voici un rcapitulatif de ces diffrentes limitations : http://www.jpelectron.com/sample/WWW...n%20Limits.htm

Ce qu'il faut retenir, c'est que ce n'est pas une bonne ide d'hberger un site Web sous Windows 7, car l'exprience utilisateur peut tre grandement ralentie...

----------

